# Who do you think are mistyped on this site?



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Just saw some beaching about it in Alpha Hangout Thread and decided to create this. 
So, if you have anything to say, then just say it.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

soseductive said:


> Just saw some beaching about it in Alpha Hangout Thread and decided to create this.
> So, if you have anything to say, then just say it.


I'll begin with myself :wink:

But then again, I never understood what qualities of Volitional Sensorics people saw in me. I can understand about MBTI Se, but socionics Se...


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Uhh oh...


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Ixim said:


> I'll begin with myself :wink:
> 
> But then again, I never understood what qualities of Volitional Sensorics people saw in me. I can understand about MBTI Se, but socionics Se...


I had IEE friend and it was the biggest mistake in my life. To get rid of him i was forced to isolate myself. So, i know them relatively well.

What i've noticed about them is that they want to look cool and tough, but when someone starts to press them coolness and toughness immediately disappears (role Se) and they start to "kiss" opponent's ass. Another thing is that when they telling you a story at some point you understand that it doesn't make sense. You know why? Because they are already telling you a different story and they jump between them without any warning (base Ne). And in their stories they always try to portray themselves cooler, than they actually are. For example they could replace dachshund with wild wolf or two and tell how they strangle them with their bare hands


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

I think best example of IEE is Usopp from One Piece.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

soseductive said:


> I had IEE friend and it was the biggest mistake in my life. To get rid of him i was forced to isolate myself. So, i know them relatively well.
> 
> What i've noticed about them is that they want to look cool and tough, but when someone starts to press them coolness and toughness immediately disappears (role Se) and they start to "kiss" opponent's ass. Another thing is that when they telling you a story at some point you understand that it doesn't make sense. You know why? Because they are already telling you a different story and they jump between them without any warning (base Ne). And in their stories they always try to portray themselves cooler, than they actually are. For example they could replace dachshund with wild wolf or two and tell how they strangle them with their bare hands


Do you think that being in supervisor your natural tendency is to isolate self?


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Captain Mclain said:


> Do you think that being in supervisor your natural tendency is to isolate self?


No, but it was the only way to get rid of such an uncomfortable relationships. Many times he acted like an asshole to me, but his creative Fi make him such a likeable guy and i couldn't bring myself to use my creative Se properly. Everytime i use my Se, he uses his Fi and i feel like i immediately calm down. For me it was really hard to hate him.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Captain Mclain said:


> Do you think that being in supervisor your natural tendency is to isolate self?


Actually, after confrontation, SLE tend to avoid contact with me immediately.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 9, 2016)

soseductive said:


> I had IEE friend and it was the biggest mistake in my life. To get rid of him i was forced to isolate myself. So, i know them relatively well.
> 
> What i've noticed about them is that they want to look cool and tough, but when someone starts to press them coolness and toughness immediately disappears (role Se) and they start to "kiss" opponent's ass. Another thing is that when they telling you a story at some point you understand that it doesn't make sense. You know why? Because they are already telling you a different story and they jump between them without any warning (base Ne). And in their stories they always try to portray themselves cooler, than they actually are. For example they could replace dachshund with wild wolf or two and tell how they strangle them with their bare hands


I wonder whether Vladimir Putin is IEE or not.
I've heard he has fought a bear with bare hands!


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Corinna said:


> I wonder whether Vladimir Putin is IEE or not.
> I've heard he has fought a bear with bare hands!


LSI is more likely imo. x) Lol he ride on bear when he is going to his work.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

soseductive said:


> Actually, after confrontation, SLE tend to avoid contact with me immediately.


Mine get super-butthurt in public, but in regular one-on-one are okay. My supervisors usually like me, if not always, but similar to my supervisee to me, view me as a "kid," rather they realize it or not.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 9, 2016)

Captain Mclain said:


> LSI is more likely imo. x) Lol he ride on bear when he is going to his work.


Might be. Nothing beats Putin jokes, lol. :kitteh:


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Corinna said:


> I wonder whether Vladimir Putin is IEE or not.
> I've heard he has fought a bear with bare hands!


That's the new qualification for being an IEE. Without this, you're turned away at the door. And if you haven't fought a bear, then either find one + fight it OR make up a story about fighting a bear based on all the times you wrestled your teddy bear in your childhood. If you don't sound extra cool in your story, you won't qualify 

Edit: Clearly, this was meant to be a joke. If you didn't get it right away, I hope reading this will clarify it.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm definitely mistyped.

There's literally a 100% chance I'm mistyped.

As for other people, there are people here and there but I don't remember specific usernames. I also don't care enough to get infractions over type bullying just to call someone out for picking one type over another within a theoretical system.

Also, most people who typed themselves in MBTI would be a different type in Socionics, because in MBTI everyone's an N and introverted rationals (Ixxj) are mysteriously "P" in MBTI. What a load of bullshit.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Ixim said:


> I'll begin with myself :wink:
> 
> But then again, I never understood what qualities of Volitional Sensorics people saw in me. I can understand about MBTI Se, but socionics Se...


Did i even help?



gritglossandrainbows said:


> That's the new qualification for being an IEE. Without this, you're turned away at the door. And if you haven't fought a bear, then either find one + fight it OR make up a story about fighting a bear based on all the times you wrestled your teddy bear in your childhood. If you don't sound extra cool in your story, you won't qualify


You're kidding, right?



counterintuitive said:


> I'm definitely mistyped.
> 
> There's literally a 100% chance I'm mistyped.
> 
> ...


ILE is a most common mistype for LIE (early) and IEE (later).
You can answer same questions that i asked Felipe. I am Fi base, so i should understand where this thing is gonna go.

Why? Are you scared of telling people truth? You are helping them, by doing that.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

soseductive said:


> Did i even help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you did.

I think I am the other way around. Cloudy and imaginative and whatnot, right until something strikes me in the crotch. Then I begin being real and shit.

I can't imagine making a decision based on "COULD". I'm full of "SHOULDS", but I'd only make decisions based on "CAN / CAN NOT DO".


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Mine get super-butthurt in public, but in regular one-on-one are okay. My supervisors usually like me, if not always, but similar to my supervisee to me, view me as a "kid," rather they realize it or not.


Yeah, you gotta be the first to butt-hurt, there. 

Butt-hurtin' r' us *TM*


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> I'm definitely mistyped.
> 
> There's literally a 100% chance I'm mistyped.
> 
> ...


There is no ESFj or anything like it in socionics. There is only ESE etc.
There is no Se, Ni etc in socionics. There is only Volitional Sensorics, Intuition of Time, Black Ethics, L etc.

Why must I continually state the obvious?


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

counterintuitive said:


> I'm definitely mistyped.
> 
> There's literally a 100% chance I'm mistyped.
> 
> ...


Heh, it's kinda funny how every emotionally mature person/character is typed as INFJ at least once in "what type?" threads on MBTI boards, even ESTj's.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> But did you get who I was talking about?


Not really. I use my phone. Besides the avatars, most of the stuff on the left hand side is too small to see without zooming in, which is why I talk to girls like they're dudes and vice versa and get confused on who people are when avatars change too much. The genders, generations, and MBTI/Socionics/Enneaham stuff I basically never look at. I'll pull the Generation info if someone says something troubling so I can PM them if it's a young adult or juvenile and see if they need someone to talk to.

Quite frankly, the most disturbing thing on this site is when someone will sit there and mention self-harm, clinical depression, abuse, etc. and have grown adults talk to them about Socionics or MBTI or Enneaham.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Not really. I use my phone. Besides the avatars, most of the stuff on the left hand side is too small to see without zooming in, which is why I talk to girls like they're dudes and vice versa and get confused on who people are when avatars change too much. The genders, generations, and MBTI/Socionics/Enneaham stuff I basically never look at. I'll pull the Generation info if someone says something troubling so I can PM them if it's a young adult or juvenile and see if they need someone to talk to.
> 
> Quite frankly, the most disturbing thing on this site is when someone will sit there and mention self-harm, clinical depression, abuse, etc. and have grown adults talk to them about Socionics or MBTI or Enneaham.


Ok, fully understood.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Ok, fully understood.


I'd take an educated guess based upon who has antagonized me recently, but I have no idea of their listed gender lol


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Ixim said:


> Indeed. There are just so many things that are...eh whatever. But I know immediately whether I'll like something or not. I am not one of those "...let it simmer". This is the main reason why I'm torn between ExI's: I decide on can and should, but then again...I kinda perceive potential(or the lack thereof) a bit too aptly for an ESI. Like, I saw the trailer for "the fall of London" some month or so ago. And I immediately thought "what a piece of shit". Ok, I concluded that on how the trailer was built(really agressively and full of explosions and shit-in other words sensorics, yeah)-maybe N types have different criteria they base their "potentials" upon.
> 
> To be quite honest, I lost the faith that "N" actually exists. If only I had a proof of it(or the causal effect or whatever)...


Ne exists and it hurts, man  My sister is EII. And it hard to explain difference between creative Se and Ne, because it sounds kind of vague. Main difference i've noticed is that EII are more forgiving. They can forgive you anything and i mean ANYTHING!!! You just need give them a reason to do that. While ESI are more revengeful, i almost never forgive anyone. If someone did a bad thing to me or person i love, then they'll pay for it when i'll have enough power to take my revenge.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

soseductive said:


> What i've noticed about them is that they want to look cool and tough, but when someone starts to press them coolness and toughness immediately disappears (role Se) and they start to "kiss" opponent's ass. Another thing is that when they telling you a story at some point you understand that it doesn't make sense. You know why? Because they are already telling you a different story and they jump between them without any warning (base Ne). And in their stories they always try to portray themselves cooler, than they actually are. For example they could replace dachshund with wild wolf or two and tell how they strangle them with their bare hands


They are not "kissing ass". They are waiting for an opportunity to come to get rid of them and analyzing their psyche's weak points, so they try to bide their time.
Though it's true about trying to convey the image of being "cool" for some IEE men, and having the upper-hand in social or moral sense for some IEE women, when it's not how they are, only an impression they build that is easily deflated under some real pressure. Some younger males IEEs engage in this : "_During teenage period HUXLEY starts to pump up his muscles, so he would look like a "real man". Afterwards, many of them for the same reason regularly engage in sport, although for them it's doubtful pleasure._" and try to pass for an SLE, LxE, or SEE to be more impressive in the eyes of others.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

@soseductive is clearly not an ESI. Not enough bitterness for Gamma, let alone ESI.  
@Jeremy8419 is SLE. 
@Ixim is IEE (so not a mistype).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Perhaps I am. After all, my intellectual side has been annihilated by months of laziness and confusion.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> @_soseductive_ is clearly not an ESI. Not enough bitterness for Gamma, let alone ESI.
> @_Jeremy8419_ is SLE.
> @_Ixim_ is IEE (so not a mistype).


Care to explain?

Thanks!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Drunk Parrot might be an ILE, but he sure loves to LIE.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

soseductive said:


> Just saw some beaching about it in Alpha Hangout Thread and decided to create this.
> So, if you have anything to say, then just say it.


Would love to, but people are kind of sensitive to having their self-typing criticized here to the point that it's actually a rule that you don't engage in typing others without their expressed consent. God forbid people be asked to think critically for five seconds.

Otherwise, yeah, aside from the occasional sneaking suspicion of being LIE that just won't go away. I'm pretty comfortable with my current self-typing. 



Ixim said:


> Why must I continually state the obvious?


It's not so obvious when you say "there is no Se, there is only volition sensorics." Effectively you're saying that there are no plates, only flat dishes; you're contradicting yourself.



counterintuitive said:


> If I saw any value whatsoever in "type", I might be assed to do that.


Sounds like something worth being assed in, considering that this is a forum on personality typology.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Closed for review.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Thread will remain closed indefinitely. The thread invites unsolicited typing which is against forum rules.


----------

